# Abandoned permanent residence



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi

I hope you can help me.

I moved back to the UK from the US in July of last year. I did not turn my greencard in but I do now live in the UK permanently.

I meant to turn it in the right way but just kept procrastinating and had no plans to visit the US anyway.

Now I have to travel there for a funeral and I need to leave Monday. I have checked the US embassy in London's website and I see I have to turn it in but I don't have the turn around time to do that and fly Monday as its Thursday now.

Should I travel as a normal greencard holder??

Is it worth contacting the embassy to see if I can turn it in personally??

I am very upset with myself for not turning it in properly sooner.

Any advice would be great


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This is just my personal opinion. Print and fill out the form, copy form and both sides of your Green Card, send it certified/registered mail to the embassy, have the copies and your mail receipt with you. Have you filed ESTA?


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> This is just my personal opinion. Print and fill out the form, copy form and both sides of your Green Card, send it certified/registered mail to the embassy, have the copies and your mail receipt with you. Have you filed ESTA?


Thanks that is a good idea. I have not filed ESTA, hoping to book tickets tomorrow. My husband has emailed embassy as he is the US Citizen asking if I can turn it in personally Friday or Monday due to death in his family and him needing met to travel with him.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Stann said:


> Thanks that is a good idea. I have not filed ESTA, hoping to book tickets tomorrow. My husband has emailed embassy as he is the US Citizen asking if I can turn it in personally Friday or Monday due to death in his family and him needing met to travel with him.


No Green Card means you have to file ESTA if you are using a UK passport. Please go on-line and get it filed asap.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

gtreen cards should be returned using form I-407


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The U.S. Embassy in London has a Web site that describes how to fill out the Form I-407 that Davis1 mentions and how to mail your green card with that form. If you want to abandon your lawful permanent residence status, that's how you'd do it.

Here's your problem, though, quoting from the Web site: "Whenever you travel to the United States, you will need to make sure you take a copy of the processed I-407 with you to the airport. Although the port of entry inspector will see electronically that you have abandoned your status, the processed I-407 is mainly for the airlines. If you show up at the airport without the processed I-407 and your passport shows that you have previously been admitted as a ‘LPR’ (Lawful permanent resident) or 'ARC' (Alien Resident Card), the airlines will not allow you to board the aircraft."

In other words, if there's a problem you'll know it at your departure airport in the United Kingdom. 

Another option is simply to use your green card for this trip. Bear in mind that means you'll be subject to U.S. tax and financial filing obligations for tax year 2014 (though probably no U.S. tax owed), so you'll have to file again in 2015 -- but you probably already crossed that bridge anyway since you didn't abandon status in 2013. Since you've been outside the United States for less than 1 year you should be readmitted assuming that green card is still valid.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Personally, I would keep the Green Card as long as possible. You think you may never move back to the US but you don't know what the future holds. Once you abandon your residency, it is gone.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> Personally, I would keep the Green Card as long as possible. You think you may never move back to the US but you don't know what the future holds. Once you abandon your residency, it is gone.


OP has moved center of life. To the UK. Green Card has to be properly returned and last tax statement filed. If memory does not fail me there is a specific form for IRS.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JohnSoCal said:


> Personally, I would keep the Green Card as long as possible. You think you may never move back to the US but you don't know what the future holds. Once you abandon your residency, it is gone.


And just to add insult to injury, I know someone who tried to "hold onto" her Green card while living overseas. It doesn't work. She had several long "interrogations" on entry to the US and ultimately had to admit that she was no longer resident. On her return to the US, a few years later, hubby had to start from scratch to apply for a visa and Green card for her. It went smoothly and they didn't hold the failure to surrender the card against her - but then again, her husband was in the diplomatic service.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

